# Norge 1000 GOLD+Sony SS-GN88D Speakers(My new PC audio seup)



## RishiGuru (Aug 11, 2011)

*Norge 1000 GOLD + Sony SS-GN88D*

This my new PC audio setup.

*www.freeimagehosting.net/t/8c871.jpg

*www.freeimagehosting.net/t/9c86d.jpg

These Sony SS-GN88D bookshelves speakers belongs to a Sony Mini-Hifi System MHC-GN77D that a guy bought six years back at Rs.28,000/--. This guy is a total noob in audio department, and sold these speakers to me at Rs.1500/- a pair. I later bought the satellites for 100/- each from the same person. 

I also came into contact with an audio enthusiast who had bought the Norge 1000 GOLD + Norge Millennium Speakers at June,2011 from mumbai and wants to sell the amplifier at 10K because he is going for an upgrade to Marantz or NAD hyeah:. Since the amplifier is just a month old, 10K was GOLD deal actually, since in Kolkata it will cost me near about 12K.

Norge Audio website : Norge Audio

Here is a link where one can buy the Norge 1000 : Norge 1000 Concerto Gold

Now, I had a very tight budget of INR 12K, so getting the entire setup at at (Rs. 10,000 + Rs.1500 + Rs.300) for my PC audio is more than I ever dreamed about.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Norge 1000 GOLD, 2 channel integrated audio amplifier specification:

Output at different loads(RMS) : 125W X 2 @ 4 ohms
                                            100W X 2 @ 6 ohms
                                              80W X 2 @ 8 ohms

Frequency Response : 10Hz - 80Hz + 0.5db
THD : < 0.04%
Input Sensitivity : 500mv
Input  : AUX / DVD / Tuner
Gross Weight : 8.75 Kg
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sony  SS-GN88D Speaker specification:

Speaker System: 3-way, 4-units, bass-reflex type (magnetically shielded)
Speaker Units:
                    Subwoofer : 8 inch X 1
                    Mid woofer : 3 inch X 2
                    Tweeter    : 2 inch X 1

Rated Power : 150W per speaker
Nominal Impedence : 6 ohms
Dimension: 265 X 415 X 320 mm
Mass: 8.7 kg approx per speaker
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Personal Review:* Norge 1000 GOLD amplifier is truely awesome. I paired it with the Sony speakers and I was literally blown to heaven. The amp is incredibly powerful and produces detailed sound, I can hear every minute note, every instrument of a complicated music composition.  

The way I see, Norge 1000 can be best described as  --> *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon *

My elder brother's 26K Panasonic HiFi became very LowFi in comaprison to my 11.8K combo. 

The person who sold me the Norge 1000 GOLD, is a true blue audio enthusiast and very sober,kind and helpful. He not only gave me an audition but also provided me many valuable information regarding system setup & general audiophile gear after knowing that this is my first step to the audiophile world. And the best news is he lives very close to me. 

I will provide a more detailed review later on. As of now, my finding are that Norge 1000 + Millennium Speakers(as auditioned) are better than Norge 1000 + Sony Speakers. The sound is more accurate, tight & precise with the Millennium speakers. But you have to pay more for that.

Amazingly though, the Sony speakers seems to provide every thing in much more quantity than Millennium speakers ever can, as it produces way more floor rattling, mountain crumbling bass (courtesy 8 inch subwoofer), more midrange grunt (courtesy 2 X 3 inch midwoofers) and even more high frequency response with the 2 inch tweeter. 

What it lacked is a little bit of the accuracy, precision or exactness when compared to the Millennium speakers. The positive is that Sony speakers cover a broader audio sound spectrum than the Millenniums. Sony SS-GN88D speakers are very bright, produce sharp detailing with very good imaging. The speakers can produce gobs of bass. I am overwhelmed with its bass actually.

As of now I am very happy with what I have. I personally believe at (Rs. 11,800) it will be very hard for anyone to pull a better deal. 

I contacted Sony to know the price of SS-GN88D speakers, they replied 10K a pair. I got it for 1.5K. Mine is six years old though, but in mint condition. Not even a scratch.

I believe my setup can beat any PC multimedia speaker from anywhere in the world priced within 25K, in terms of sound quality alone.

Comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

The way you describe it it seems like you won a ferrari in a lottery.

If it is as good as you say then you have a killer deal. Congrats.


----------

